# Sunset Dandelion



## nerwin (May 24, 2018)

Yesterday evening I happened to take a peek outside while the sun was going down and I notice a ray of light hitting this dandelion so I quickly ran inside and grabbed my camera and voila. I didn't have much time, I mean the light was gone in 30 seconds so I didn't get my settings changed fast enough but I got the picture I envisioned which is all that is important to me and I wanted to share it.

It's kind of fun chasing the light!

Fuji XT2 + 60 2.4
f/5.6, 1/1600, ISO 1000




There's Always Tomorrow
by Nicholas Erwin, on Flickr


----------



## JonA_CT (May 24, 2018)

Nice shot. You've been killing the small details recently.

Throw a 12 inch reflector in your bag, if you can. I think if you had been able to splash a little bit of light back onto the flower, this hits the next level.


----------



## nerwin (May 24, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> Nice shot. You've been killing the small details recently.
> 
> Throw a 12 inch reflector in your bag, if you can. I think if you had been able to splash a little bit of light back onto the flower, this hits the next level.



I didn't know they made a 12" reflector. Now I gotta buy one...lol 

Thanks man. I was more-less going for a silhouette anyways but yeah, a reflector would've been handy.


----------



## Derrel (May 24, 2018)

Good one.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 24, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2018)

Wonderful


----------



## Jeff15 (May 24, 2018)

Nice one....


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

I don't know, I'm thinking you might be raising the bar for everyone with this. Just the fact that you recognized the opportunity is above and beyond, but to pull off the capture, that's skill. Great shot


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

Even though you say you did not manage to get the settings right, I think you nailed the shot.  Great lighting on the clock and nice and sharp.


----------



## qmr55 (May 24, 2018)

nerwin said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot. You've been killing the small details recently.
> ...



These bad boys are perfect

https://www.amazon.com/SUPON-collap...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RNECYN93G90KH2ZCXSB9


----------



## snowbear (May 24, 2018)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## SquarePeg (May 24, 2018)

Nice capture!  I love the way the 60mm backgrounds look.  Super sharp too!


----------



## nerwin (May 24, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice capture!  I love the way the 60mm backgrounds look.  Super sharp too!



I know, the out of focus rendering of this lens is something special. Everyone pretty says its Fuji's best lens for that. Better than the 56 @ 2.8. It's my most used lens so far haha. Not sure if I'll even be attempted to get the new 80 2.8 macro or not. Thanks


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Nominated for POTM



Rightly so, excellent shot


----------



## Gary A. (May 24, 2018)

I like that.


----------



## Jeff G (May 24, 2018)

Great shot, glad you didn't hesitate!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 24, 2018)

The background is awesome!


----------

